# Anybody else like to whittle?



## Bobby Linton (Aug 6, 2017)

I have been collecting old case knives for a while now and last year I started doing a little whittling.  I love it! Great way to spend my down time instead of staring at my phone. Would like to find a club.  Any whittlers on here from the Statesboro area?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 6, 2017)

It takes a lot of patience to carve a chain! I wouldn't know from personal experience though, never had the patience  I did used to whittle and carve, years ago. When I got bored, I'd pick up a thick stick out of the yard, and carve a good looking long stem rose, and add stems and leaves from my Mom's Rose garden. I used to find a gal and give it to them. It was like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2017)

Good looking work!  Love the balls inside the boxes.  Real nice.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words.  Nobody who knows me would describe me as patient. I really do enjoy carving the chains.  I have tried caricatures and wood spirits but carving Whimsy has been my favorite thus far.  You can get lost it the rhythm of the work.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 7, 2017)

You do good work bud.  Maybe checkout bushcraft USA forums.  Lots of carvers and whistlers hang out there.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a chain hooked to a box with the ball in it my dad did over 40 years ago. I attempted one time and lost patience.

Good looking work you have done


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 7, 2017)

Fine looking whittling, all I can do is make smaller pieces of wood!


----------



## muzzy17is (Aug 22, 2017)

I used to whittle when I was in the stand sometimes; put little faces on stick or see how sharp I could get one to a point. I do want to try my hand at carving some mountain man faces on logs though here in the near future.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 22, 2017)

Impressive to say the least man.  Nice work.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 22, 2017)

I can remove bark off a stick like a pro.


----------



## The black stick of death (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow that's awesome dude


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 7, 2017)

nice


----------

